# Advice for new hamster owner please.



## Flossy13 (Jan 6, 2020)

We bought our hamster about 10 days ago. When she first came home, she was thriving. She has a terrarium for her cage. She had a dig and borrow play tower in there but every time she went into the hole she would panic and jump out. I took this out and replaced the space with a wooden maze which she loved running through but has now made this her new home. She stores her food in one area, poops in another and sleeps in another area. She has a potty in her wee corner but the last 2 days she just digs in it. I have also noticed she is not using her wheel as much, she is being picky with her food (I am considering moving her onto nuggets) but what concerns me is she is constantly against the glass as if she is begging for freedom. It almost looks like she is freaking out. I just feel sad that she may be unhappy because I don't want that for her. She has chews in her cage and also a round ball chew which has treats inside. She has tunnels and steps etc... Am I worrying over nothing or am I right to think our hamster is unhappy? I want to try taming her and I've read leaving treats on your hand in the cage is a good starting point but whenever I open the lid she runs up the stairs and tries to climb out. Any advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

The maze mimics their natural burrows so it's completely normal. Maybe it was too soon to be changing stuff around?

How much are you feeding?
What type of hamster is she?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Flossy13 said:


> We bought our hamster about 10 days ago. When she first came home, she was thriving. She has a terrarium for her cage. She had a dig and borrow play tower in there but every time she went into the hole she would panic and jump out. I took this out and replaced the space with a wooden maze which she loved running through but has now made this her new home. She stores her food in one area, poops in another and sleeps in another area. She has a potty in her wee corner but the last 2 days she just digs in it. I have also noticed she is not using her wheel as much, she is being picky with her food (I am considering moving her onto nuggets) but what concerns me is she is constantly against the glass as if she is begging for freedom. It almost looks like she is freaking out. I just feel sad that she may be unhappy because I don't want that for her. She has chews in her cage and also a round ball chew which has treats inside. She has tunnels and steps etc... Am I worrying over nothing or am I right to think our hamster is unhappy? I want to try taming her and I've read leaving treats on your hand in the cage is a good starting point but whenever I open the lid she runs up the stairs and tries to climb out. Any advice would be very much appreciated.


Can you take a picture of the cage so we can see the layout?


----------

